# Gained 20 lbs, but it doesn't show?



## That_One_Person (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, a weird trend has been happening with my weight. Over my first year of college, I have gone from under 160 lbs. to around 185. I still wear the same pant size (32" waist) and am at 17% body fat, which apparently isn't terrible. I know there is a thing called "the freshman 15", but I have yet to believe such a phenomena. I have actually cut down on eating fast food almost entirely and have been preparing my own food for once, because fast food doesn't mesh well with a 19 year old's skin.  I have also been drinking 25% water, 75% juice. No soda. Can the ss.org hive mind figure out what's going on?


----------



## Philligan (Apr 10, 2013)

You probably put on some muscle. Are you walking more now that you're in college? My legs have been getting progressively bigger over the years 

The freshman 15 definitely exists, it happens when you eat like shit and drink too much  I put on a lot of weight first year, I'm still trying to lose some of it. It's good you're being healthy, man  I wish I'd paid more attention to my health in my first couple years of school. It's easy to forget that it gets harder to lose weight as you get older.


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 10, 2013)

This semester i'm not walking as much because I only have class on Tuesday and Thursday, and my classes are within 500 feet of each other. I am, however, taking a basketball class for a P.E. credit this past month (8 week class). I'm not very good, but I feel less "terrible" after being physically active for the hour it lasts.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 10, 2013)

Post pics, we can't magically guess if you look any different.


----------



## redstone (Apr 10, 2013)

You're pregnant.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Apr 10, 2013)

You gained 20 lbs slowly over a somewhat lengthy period of time. Trust me- it shows, you just don't realize it.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 10, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> You gained 20 lbs slowly over a somewhat lengthy period of time. Trust me- it shows, you just don't realize it.



Probably the case. This is why it's good to take progress pictures!


----------



## EcoliUVA (Apr 10, 2013)

First thing that hit me: Drinking a lot of juice is actually not that great for you. Lots of sugar. Better than soda though? Definitely.

Second thought: Agree with muscle comments. Sounds like you weren't active before, but are now. Probably a lot in your legs, as previously stated. Legs are meaty, and 15 pounds would hide there pretty well. The other 10 wouldn't likely make you change pants sizes.

I recommend knocking back that juice to 75% water, 25% juice. You'll probably cut 5 pounds of fat in a month, changing nothing else.


----------



## That_One_Person (Apr 10, 2013)

I forgot, but if it means anything, i'm around 5'11". I don't know if i'm heavy for my height or idk. Another thing, i've cut my calorie intake in more than half the past two months. Down to <2000 from up around 4000-5000. Went from eating three triple cheeseburgers to barely finishing one. None of this makes sense.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe the increased testosterone from being around hot collage tail has boosted your mass. It would sure boost mine.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 11, 2013)

Juice is still loaded with a crapload of sugar 

http://christinescottcheng.wordpres...ge-juice-flavor-packs-and-food-industry-lies/
is it really all that much better than drinking soda/pop? 

If you want to drink something with flavour there are a lot of DELICIOUS teas out there


----------

